# First post-pump HbA1c



## RuthieG (Apr 24, 2012)

I am just back from my appointment. I am currently 25+5weeks pregnant and have been on a pump since early February. My last pre-pump reading was 5.3% so I had good control on injections (novarapid and lantus).

But my latest HbA1c is an amazing *4.8%* (29 in new money) I kid you not!

I am beyond happ as nt only is it so low but the number of hypos I have been having has really dropped on the pump. The diabetes doc was well pleased!

so for all you wondering if a pump is worth the hassle, based on this result I would say YES! 

Ruthie


----------



## Steff (Apr 24, 2012)

Ruthie,

That is totally amazing I'm not surprised your so happy a huge well done,good luck in the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 24, 2012)

RuthieG said:


> I am just back from my appointment. I am currently 25+5weeks pregnant and have been on a pump since early February. My last pre-pump reading was 5.3% so I had good control on injections (novarapid and lantus).
> 
> But my latest HbA1c is an amazing *4.8%* (29 in new money) I kid you not!
> 
> ...



*WOWSERS!!* That is truly outstanding Ruthie. That level AND a reduction in hypos  - brilliant!


----------



## ageez (Apr 24, 2012)

*Wow!*

My six year old son is waiting for a pump at the moment. Those are the sort of numbers I dream of for him!

Well done!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2012)

Astonishing and brilliant! Great news!


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fantastic....well done! I hope your pregnancy goes well


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 26, 2012)

What a result, I didn't think that was possible for a diabetic...........I don't even think a non diabetic could get that.........

How many hypos are you having with that result, all be it a reduced number?


----------



## RuthieG (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I was having at least 2 a day pre-pump, and definitely affected by pregnancy and now, in the last 5 days, I have had 2 hypos(these were 3.1 and 2.2). In a late morning I am having to eat a couple of biscuits ro something because no matter what my post-breakfast reading is I will go low. The Dr says that this is due to the baby, not insulin, and that it is a pattern that alot of women follow, even if not diabetic.

So I have to say it is far from perfect but compared to what it was it is a massive improvement.  

I didn't think it was possible and I think if I wasn't on a pump and so hypo-improved the Diabetes Dr would have had alot more negative stuff to say. The obstetrician looked a bit wary and asked the diabetes dr what he thought but as he said he was happy (if shocked) they both seemed happy. 

One of the doctors told me a while ago that pregnancy can generally lower your HbA1c a bit due to hypos and nature dragging your bloods down (so I can't really take all the credit), so I think that this level without pregnancy is probably highly unlikely.

I would love to know what a 'normal' person's HbA1c is to compare


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 26, 2012)

2 hypos in 5 days is great.............well done...........

I hope when the baby comes you can keep it down below 5%


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2012)

RuthieG said:


> I would love to know what a 'normal' person's HbA1c is to compare



Stumbled across that myself only today. Non-diabetic HbA1c would normally be 3.5% - 5.5%

According to here: http://medweb.bham.ac.uk/easdec/prevention/what_is_the_hba1c.htm


----------



## RuthieG (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for this info I will have a look later and compare myself to 'normal'!

I doubt it will stay this low but I think it gives me a good chance of staying under 6% post-pregnancy....but who knows. I might be being over-confident there!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 26, 2012)

A great read ruthe !  A nice possitive story to read, WELL DONE !  Keep at it


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovely to see such a great result - well done


----------



## NatB (Apr 27, 2012)

Brilliant well done


----------

